# Update auf .24 bricht ab



## sumsebum (11. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

wollte gestern meine Server updaten, jedoch biricht die Installation mit folgender Meldung ab:

Thu Jul 10 21:34:34 CEST 2008 - [ISPConfig] - ERROR: Das mitgelieferte PHP-Binary funktioniert auf Ihrem System nicht! Die Installation bricht hier ab!  

????


----------



## Till (11. Juli 2008)

Diese Fehlermeldung hat keine Aussagekraft. Poste bitte die erste und nicht die letzte Fehlermeldung, die Du auf dem Bildschirm erhalten hast.

Ruf auf keinen Fall das setup script nochmal auf, bevor Du nicht den Folgenden Befehl ausgeführt hast:

mkdir /root/ispconfig


----------



## sumsebum (11. Juli 2008)

hm, im install log waren das die beiden einzigsten .....

WARNING: could not unpack ISPConfig system
ERROR: Das mitgelieferte PHP-Binary funktioniert auf Ihrem System nicht! Die Installation bricht hier ab!      

*Kopfkratz*

Aber zum entpacken ist alles drauf .....


----------



## Till (11. Juli 2008)

Die Fehlermeldungen stehen nicht im Log.


----------



## sumsebum (11. Juli 2008)

das war das letzte was im ispconfig_install.log stand.........


MfG

Rene


----------



## Till (11. Juli 2008)

Nochmal ene Zusammenfassung aus meinen Posts #2 und #4 

Die Fehlermeldungen stehen nicht im Log, sie stehen nur auf dem Bildschirm.


----------



## sumsebum (11. Juli 2008)

So habs eben nochmal durchlaufen lassen, 

und das kommt:


```
ERROR: Could not make PHP
cd: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/aps.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/spamassassin.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/uudeview.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/clamav.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/cronolog': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/cronosplit': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/ispconfig_tcpserver': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/zip': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/unzip': No such file or directory
tar: spamassassin.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
mv: cannot stat `spamassassin': No such file or directory
tar: uudeview.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
mv: cannot stat `uudeview': No such file or directory
tar: clamav.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
mv: cannot stat `clamav': No such file or directory
tar: aps.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
./setup2: line 888: ispconfig_tmp/php/bin/php: No such file or directory
ERROR: Das mitgelieferte PHP-Binary funktioniert auf Ihrem System nicht! Die Installation bricht hier ab!
```
Kann es sein das im Paket was fehlt????


----------



## Till (11. Juli 2008)

Ok, das ist aber leider immer noch nicht der erste Fehler. schau mal oberhalb von "ERROR: Could not make PHP".


----------



## sumsebum (11. Juli 2008)

da steht noch das 

/usr/bin/ld: ext/mbstring/libmbfl/filters/: No such file: File format not recognized
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
make: *** [libphp5.la] Error 1
ERROR: Could not make PHP
cd: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory


----------



## sumsebum (11. Juli 2008)

auf einem nagelneuen, frischinstallierten Server, genau das gleiche Problem...

Alle sind nach den "Perfekt Server Debian" eingerichtet.

Kann es sein das es Probleme mit nem 64bit AMD gibt....?

Till


----------



## sumsebum (11. Juli 2008)

hat sich erledigt, war ein Fehler in einem Paket von dot.deb ....... da hat sich was gebissen ....


----------

